# Hello from Illinios



## meyerc (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking forward to reading all the great threads on the boards


Corey


----------



## trackend (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Meyerc hope you enjoy perusing the site.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, Meyer!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2007)

Corey:

Welcome to the forum. Look around...participate....enjoy.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2007)

Hallo mate and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 7, 2007)

hey mate


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum, Corey.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard Corey. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------

